# ASUS R290 + HG10 & H55



## Tues86 (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe folgende Frage:

Ist es möglich auf diese Grafikkarte 

Asus R9 290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC
Herstellernr.: 90YV05F0-M0NA00

Folgenden  Adapter zu installieren?

Corsair HG10 GPU Adapter für R9 290(X) & Corsair Hydro Series - Caseking

+ 

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H55 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Caseking


Ist das Vorhabe realisierbar oder sollte man es lieber lassen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. Januar 2015)

Theoretisch sicherlich möglich, aber was bringt das ohne Lüfter?
Dann doch lieber den hier.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Januar 2015)

Der Adapter hat doch eine Grundplatte und als Lüfter kommt da der org. Radial-Lüfter rein, sprich das ganze basiert auf dem Referenzdesign


----------



## Tues86 (22. Januar 2015)

*ASUS R290 + HG10 &amp; H55*

Ich finde beim Kraken sitzt die Platte nicht auf den Bausteinen auf. Deswegen will ich gerne die Corsair Lösung. 

Wo bekommt man so einen Standard Lüfter?

Ist meine Grafikkarte im Referenz-Design?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Januar 2015)

Ich denke nicht das die Corsair Geschichte auf deiner Asus Non-Referenzdesign Karte platz finden wird, der Lüfter wäre ja somit auch schon im/am Kühler selbst.


----------



## Tues86 (22. Januar 2015)

Und die Lösung von der Firma Kraken?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: ASUS R290 + HG10 &amp; H55*

Diese Lösungen beziehen sich eigtl. immer auf des Referenzdesign, ich kann dir leider nicht Vorab sagen wie Hoch nun deine Spulen, Kondensatoren und der verbaute VRM-Kühler auf der Asus Karte sind, 
da ich die Karte nicht besitze, aber mal gesehen habe das es sich dort im hinteren Bereich um eine wahre Baterie an Spulen und Kondensatoren handelt.
Nun müsste man natürlich alle Höhenunterschiede kennen, oder aber jemanden finden der genau diese Kombination evtl. erfolgreich verbaut hat und dir dann sagen kann das es doch passt.
Augenscheinlich könnte, bzw. sollte es passen, da der Passivkühler für die VRMs bei der Asus Karte ja recht flach gehalten wurde und nicht höher als die verbauten Kondensatoren oder gar der Stromanschlüsse ist.
Der Kraken liegt noch mit wenig Abstand über Letzteres 

Edit: schau dir mal bei der Review die Bilder an und mache dir mal ein Bild davon  KLICK


----------



## Tues86 (22. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mal ein Vergleichsbild gefunden.

asus-r9-290-dc2-oc-09 » Fotostrecken


----------

